# 4 yr old GSD need someone to take



## jball0383 (May 8, 2009)

It is with pretty great sadness that I sit here typing this. I am located near Baton Rouge, LA and would like to know if someone would like to take my 4 yr old female GSD as a new member into their family. I moved into a new home and will not be able to have her at my house any longer. I need someone that is willing to take care of her and treat her extremely well. She has Pannus and requires 1 eye drop a day into each eye but this does not affect her one bit. She went to the eye doctor today actually and he said her eyes look fine and continue what we are doing. If you think you would be able to take her off of my hands please contact me. My name is Jason.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jason, try contacting a German Shepherd rescue group in your area, hopefully they'll be able to help you. I'm sorry you have to give her up it must be really hard.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish i could but i do wish you the best of luck in finding a home for her!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Did she do something to your new house that she needs to be rehomed?? A picture is really advantageous to post on your thread. A bio would help about her personality too.


----------



## jball0383 (May 8, 2009)

No she is a great dog! My insurance will not cover my home with a GSD and I do not have a fenced in yard. I can post a picture I just have been on my phone instead of my desktop. She is great with my 5 and 7 yr old kids but is very protective of them.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

jeez, when I hear stuff like that I feel shame to be associated with the insurance business.
have you looked at other options? not all insurance companies discriminate against GSDs. 
I will do some research and report back.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Please try not to give her up, maybe find a different insurer. This is terrible.....


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Jason, who is your insurance company?
Dog lists vary from company to company as do their rules. if you are not able to find one that will fully insure you and the dog (bite liability) second option will be to exclude the dog. it would mean no coverage if she bites someone, but you can still keep her and just take extra precautions to prevent any incidents.


----------



## jball0383 (May 8, 2009)

I have ASI and its a great deal...the only other ones i found that she would be covered under is 1500 dollars more and unfortunately at this time I can't afford that. I am really good friends with the breeder I got her from and she is looking for a place for her as well. For the last year I have had her at my parents' house and they built her a 50x50 outside pen and let her come inside all the time...she sleeps inside just like she did at my house so it is comfortable for her. I was really hoping I could keep her there until I could fence in the yard and I could really care less what my insurance said. The fence which is over 8k dollars is just not an option at this time.

Please do not think I want to get rid of my girl, I really do not. I just do not think I have much of an option at this point financially with the fence and the insurance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should look into the laws in your state. In PA, it is illegal to deny coverage to someone based on the dog breed, or at least that is what I was told by my insurance company.

Keep looking around for other insurance companies. What company does your parents go through?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Keep checking,when we bought our new house I had 2 insurance companies refuse me because I had a GSD. I got my insurance with American Family (I think they are nation wide). I did not have to pay extra for my dog and I did not ask for extra insurance for my dog either.

I hate all this discrimination against dog breeds!!!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I have State Farm and no dog restrictions. I believe in dont ask...dont tell. lol


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

True. If they don't ask about dogs then you don't have to tell them. If they do and you lie, that's fraud.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I have Motorists mutual and the agent has met all four of my Shepherds (Cincinnati,Ohio).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another option would be to get a CGC on your dog so the insurance company would see she is not a liability. I hope you've found another company to insure you so you can keep her!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

this thread has helped me in knowing who to talk about homeowners insurance when we finally own our own home. this living on base housing is making me angry as they continually change rules or add news ones that generally make no sense.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

have u tried travellers insurance. our old one refused a gsd so we dropped and now we r with travellers. not terribly exp. but not cheap either for us, mangable.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Are there any requirements as to the nature of the fence written into the insurance contract? If the type of fence is not specified, the kind of fence described below might do for insurance purposes, plus most dogs who are bonded to their families will stay on their territory and not jump a fence.

This is a suggestion for inexpensive fencing, from http://www.saveadog.org/applytoadopt.asp:

*"*We require a fully fenced in back yard if you have children under 12 years of age. You don't have to break your piggy bank in order to purchase a fence. In fact, there's a fence that we prefer that is very afforadable. It looks like the fencing here: Welded Wire Fencing, Vinyl Coated Galvanized Metal Mesh Fence, Green Black Brown. You can buy this at Home Depot for less than $1 a foot and put it up in an afternoon. We like it because it goes flush to the ground so that dogs can't squeeze under, as they would with a stockade fence, and they can't climb it, as they can with a chain link fence. They can't see over it, so they don't tend to jump over it. 4-5' high is adequate for the majority of our dogs." 

I used an insurance broker and let them find me an insurance that accepted a GSD. I put a CGC on her just for the insurance, but it's a nice thing to have anyhow.

Please don't give up yet, and good luck!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Prinzsalpha said:


> I have State Farm and no dog restrictions. I believe in dont ask...dont tell. lol



This is who I have and they have never even asked about animals and I have never volunteered. I know Dharma is covered though because I have the same agent/policy that my parents have and my parents had a schnauzer that bit my mom's foster sister about 13 years ago. And she and her white trash husband actually sued my parents. All over a tiny puncture wound on her calf that my mom paid the drs bill for any way. 

Needless to say my parents don't speak to them anymore.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> And she and her white trash husband actually sued my parents. All over a tiny puncture wound on her calf that my mom paid the drs bill for any way.


And that is unfortunately a very reason why insurance companies do what they do (not only in regards to dogs, but in general). people are always looking for easy money. 
Dog bite claims are very hard for an insurance company to defend.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I also have State Farm and no issues - and I have a hybrid as well.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

State farm here w/no issues as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jason, I agree with everyone that says make sure you train and are responsible with your GSD. Going to classes and earning the CGC is a great start.

Along with looking around and getting another insurance company. Many people are looking around for better deals so they wouldn't necessarily think it's because you have a dog. BTW, my yard isn't fenced and I have 2 GSD's.


----------

